# mouse and keyboard drivers are impracticable for office, media and gaming-usage



## Yelphos (May 15, 2018)

I always have to workaround problems with new media- and gaming-keyboards or mouses. I can't run them well enough for office-usage or gaming. I can't configure my keyboard-illumination and no media-keys are working, special keys are also not running. Very similiar to mouses, the old mouse-driver is always accelrating mouse-movements without being able to disable them. This function can be good for desktop-usage with old mouses, at my case i get less accuracy/efficency using newest kinds of mouses. Drivers are made for usb1.1 devices and it is harming my workflow at many cases.

Linux is having drivers for razer-devices and i did also have a look into it, enabling them at free-bsd should be a thing for days or a week if experienced programmers do it. I intented to do it myself but currently iam not healthy enough to do so and there is more to do then only porting drivers for razer-devices.

Mouse and keyboard-drivers need some remake with more configuration-options. Mouse-acceleration needs an option to get disabled and mouse-drivers are also hard to get bypassed if you want to use some other kind of drivers like razer-drivers from linux, it feels anoying disabling the current mouse-driver to load another one or try some different things.

I need to use scripts like this to do reconfigure mouse-settings:

PID=$(cat /var/run/moused.ums0.pid)
kill $PID
PID=$(cat /var/run/moused.ums1.pid)
kill $PID
sleep 1
mouseddefault=$(cat /home/Mtk-0.0.0.0.1/Scripts/moused/default.txt)
mousedA=$(cat /home/Mtk-0.0.0.0.1/Scripts/moused/A.txt)
moused -p /dev/ums0 -t auto -r high -a $mouseddefault -A $mousedA -F 1000 -I /var/run/moused.ums0.pid
moused -p /dev/ums1 -t auto -r high -a $mouseddefault -A $mousedA -F 1000 -I /var/run/moused.ums1.pid

Deeper looks also implicated porting razer-drivers might cause some dependency's crashing with each other, there is old trash from previous mouse-drivers(?) combined with new stuff and both working each together. I cant easily disable the original mouse-driver or change settings on the fly. This is confusing, not to speak about changing something at keyboard-functions. This should be reworked.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 15, 2018)

Yelphos said:


> Linux is having drivers for razer-devices and i did also have a look into it, enabling them at free-bsd should be a thing for days or a week if experienced programmers do it. I intented to do it myself but currently iam not healthy enough to do so and there is more to do then only porting drivers for razer-devices.


See, and that's the problem right there. While this is obviously an issue for you right now that doesn't mean that this also applies to others. Don't forget that FreeBSD is most often used as a server environment and not so much a workstation, which means that many "FreeBSD'ers" focus themselves on different things which are more important to them. That's basically how any open source environment works: most drivers get written because people see a need for them (for example because they own that specific piece of hardware).

However, I disagree with your comment about mouse drivers because... what mouse drivers?  See: when you boot FreeBSD then there are no mouse drivers. The best you get is support for several ports which may or may not have a mouse or keyboard connected to them (USB, PS/2, etc.) but that's about it.

As soon as you're talking about using a mouse on FreeBSD's console you're talking about moused(8) which is very easy to disable: by not enabling it in the first place (it's disabled by default). To (re)configure this you should take a closer look at the manualpage as well as /etc/rc.d/moused and /etc/defaults/rc.conf. 

See: you don't need to use that script. All you have to do is properly (re)configure moused within /etc/rc.conf and you're home free. Be sure to set up those extra parameters in there and after that everything will start the right way every time.

The graphical environment is a whole different ballgame: that's completely out of FreeBSD's hands: it's all Xorg's doing, FreeBSD as a project has little ties into that. So when we're talking about graphical stuff then you need to address the X.org project.


----------



## sidetone (May 17, 2018)

misc/hotkeys



> Allows usage of special keys on internet/multimedia keyboards
> This program sits at the back and listens for the "special" hotkeys that
> you won't normally use on your internet/Multimedia keyboards.
> The buttons perform their intended behaviors, such as volume up and down,
> mute the speaker, launch applications, etc.



Mouse acceleration options can also be set. Some from the window manager configuration file.


----------



## rsronin (May 18, 2018)

sidetone said:


> misc/hotkeys



How does this relate to uhidd?

Today I tried to make some multimedia keys working on a Logitech k200 keyboard but I gave up. I was able to make XF86RaiseVolume and XF86LowerVolume working but at the cost of lag probably due to conflicts with uhid, uhidd and moused.


----------

